# Chicken Molting,How Long?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My chicken has lost most its feathers. What should we do for it ? Should we bring it inside if it gets cold ?


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Finish the plucking and it is almost ready to eat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

brucehylton said:


> Finish the plucking and it is almost ready to eat.


 LOL,its not enough meat to worry with .This is a skinny leggorn,but a good egg layer.We do have barred rocks for dual purpose birds but I have some kind of emotional problem with killing them,I'll get there though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the flock I just got was doing it as well :dunno:

good info here:

Moulting - how, when and why chickens moult | Primary industries & fisheries | Queensland Government

the info is for the southern hemisphere, so go with the season, not the month used in the descriptions


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> the flock I just got was doing it as well :dunno:
> 
> good info here:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Blob, lots of good info plus i could pull up the page. 
Shes a good bird and good layer,shes only a year and a half now.


----------

